# Found in Backyard worth anything



## Bucky (Oct 29, 2004)

Found this and a old anheusher Busch bottle both in great shape but stainded the Busch has Norfolk Va. Branch and both say theses bottles are not to be sold.







 Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net !!

Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## O.T. digger (Nov 8, 2004)

they are probly worth about 10 to 15 a peice


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 5, 2004)

Price info is right on. Slimdigger


----------



## idigjars (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice Pic []


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 28, 2004)

I just bought that Norfolk beer bottle off of ebay, I think I got two for like $15.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## kastoo (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool, I likeeee


----------



## madman (Feb 28, 2005)

very nice heavily embossed, keep on diggin   mike


----------



## bottlebank (May 21, 2005)

NICE


----------

